# Eureka Atom owners



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What are the views of those forum members who took the plunge a month or so on then?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@avquack @jpresso


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33141-Has-anyone-got-their-hands-on-a-new-Atom-yet


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you thinking of getting one David?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Are you thinking of getting one David?


Nope......was just interested. I think although quite nice, they are expensive for what they are. I think they will need to review the product if and when the Sette comes out


----------



## jpresso (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi!

Well, I don't have much to say about it, yet. Because my espresso machine cowardly died on me a few days after I got the grinder! I should receive a new one pretty soon, I'll keep you posted.

One note for new buyers: I realized that the grind chamber has a rubber part that was not properly clipped, that explained some dosage variability I had with the timer setting and also put a lot of coffee inside the grinder itself! So it might be worth checking it before using the grinder (very easy to put back, 3 main screws and you can access it, good point is you can access the chamber and clean it)

About the noise (used it for french press so far), I still very like it in comparison to other grinder, but I am a bit sad that some parts can vibrate during the grinding. For one, the hopper can vibrate, having a full hopper helps reducing the noise (common to a lot of grinder). And secondly, another part inside the grinder I could not identify yet. Let me be clear, it's a small noise, it's just sad than the motor is so quiet and they left some small issues like this...

And good news, I wrote before that the portafilter cannot hold while grinding and it's wrong. It's a little bit uneasy to find the correct settings with the fork they provide, but I managed to have the portafilter stable while grinding. Hands free... very nice but still I can't help moving it to adjust dosing

Cheers


----------

